
Venture Capitalist Demographics: Where Did You Go To School? - rafaelc
https://medium.com/@kerby/where-did-you-go-to-school-bde54d846188?stream=top
======
anoncoward111
Yet more proof that though we have some really awesome people-of-color and
women moving far up into the higher reaches of global wealth, there is still
an incredible amount of work to do. 50 years ago in the United States, it
wasn't too difficult to start a small business.

Nowadays, statistics and anecdotes say you need to have oodles of money and
failure is a near-certainty.

Disclaimer: I am a white millenial male, working entry-level sales, graduated
non-STEM at UNC

------
todipa
Big fan of the changing gender demographics. There are problems out there that
are gender specific and sadly don't get as much attention in a male-dominated
space. Remember, a large portion of the decisions in venture are "gut based"
and are inherently filled with biases...

------
jhabdas
Once was shamed on Twitter by a Groupon dev for attending Illinois State
University. He's probably working for a VC firm now. And I'm using the money I
saved on college to build passion projects from an island in Southeast Asia.
Get it?

